# إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2009



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الخامسة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة، نعلن التالي:

إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة 
سيتم تغيير شكل المنتدى الى ما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه بعد اسبوعين من الأن 
سنعلن لاحقا ايضا عن إبتداء المسابقات و شروطها و فترتها مع تغيير شكل المنتدى في منتصف هذا الشهر.


شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الميلاد المجيد مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.​

سلام و نعمة​​​
​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك

وكل سنه والجميع بخير
*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم

ربنا يعود عليك الايام بخير وسلام_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 
وكل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة بخير وطيبين 
وربنا يجعلها سنه سعيده على الجميع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
ومنتدانا بكل اعضائه واسرة المشرفين بالف خير
بتمنى للجميع قضاء وقت جميل ملىء بالنعمه والبركه ​*


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا روك و كل المشرفيين و الاعضاء بخير 
بجد كانت فترة جميلة السنة اللى فاتت و يا رب تكون السنة دى اجمل
ميلاد مجيد​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة و انت و جميع الأعضاء طيبين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا وزعيمة طيبين وبخير

ينعاد على الجميع بالبركة والصحة والعافية والفرحة​


----------



## vetaa (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وكل الناس بخير*
*ويارب تبقى سنه مليانه بركه وفرحه للكل يارب*
*وميرسى يا روك لاهتمامك دة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## just member (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وشعب المسيح بخير وبصحة وسعادة ديما بنعمة الرب يسوع

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم 
وكل اعضاء منتدانا بألف خير 
وربنا معاك ياروك فى كل التطورات
ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة علينا جميعا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
وكل المنتدى واعضائه بخير وطيبين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت بخير يا روك 
وربنا يبارك  تعب محبتك 
ويعود عليك الايام بخير ​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فليكن خير وبركة على الجميع

وعليك يا زعيم..

سلام الرب يسوع يعم الكون...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم*
*كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير بصحة وسلامة*
*سنة عدت بكل ما فيها وسنة جاية باحلي ما فيها*
*كل سنة وانتوا طيبيين*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
وكل المنتدى واعضائه بخير​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وكل طيبين 

بشهر الفرح والسعادة والسلام
*​


----------



## maroo maroo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى طيبين وبخير
وياااارب تكون سنة كلها بركة


----------



## استفانوس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ليبارك الرب منتدانا 
وليثبت انظارنا نحن شخصه المبارك
ويعطينا في هذا الشهر المبارك ان نتأمل محبة الله وكيف جلء مل الزمان
فلنفرح ونبتهج به
وليبارك الرب ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين وكل اعضاء المنتدى واخص *ماي روك* لاجل تعبه وصبر محبته 
اخوتي
فليكن هذا الشهر شهر المحبة والمسامحة 
وكل ميلاد وانتم مع يسوع وفي يسوع وليسوع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وكل سنة واكل الاعضاء بخير ومنتداتانا الجميل بخير ومجمعانا دايما

وايوة كدة واحشنا الاستيل الاعياد جدا ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عام وانت بالف خير روك*

*وكل عام منتدانا وجميع اعضائنا بخير وبصحة *
*ويارب السنة القادمة تكون سنة خير ومحبة على الجميع *
*والرب يحمينا ويزداد عدد أعضائنا باستمرار*​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه و الجميع بالف خير

ولد المسيح .........هللوليا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
وكل اعضاء المنتدى الغالي
وسنة سعيدة للجميع​


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير
اتمنى من طفل المغارة ان يظللنا بنور التواضع ويكللنا بروح الطفولة الملائكية
شكرا لك روك


----------



## ارووجة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتم بخيررررررررر ^_^
ربنا يجعلها سنة حلوة كلها سعادة وسلام


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب اخ روك 
و كل سنة وكل اخواتى فى المنتدى طيبين 
ويارب يتكون سنة سعيدة وعيد مجيد 
امين


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير*​


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

وكل المنتدى بخير

وربنا يساعدك*


----------



## jamil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانته بالف خير والجميع سعداءبميلاد مخلص العالم وانت يا زعيم تبدعنا بما تقدمه لنا كل عام وشكراا لك مقدما


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك  
واعضاء المنتدى بخير 
سنة جديدة سعيدة مع يسوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب

ودائما نجاحا للمنتدى​*


----------



## meraaa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_كل سنه وكل منتدى الكنيسه باعضائه وبمشرفينه بالزعيييييم طيبين وكويسين وسنه حلوة علينا كلنا يااااارب _


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة ونتا طيب يا ريس
 وكل اللي في المنتدي بخير
 ..وسنة حلوة عليكم كلكم ..ويارب يحقق كل أمانيكم وأحلمكم ..سلام المسيح مع كل أولاده ..
2010
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيمنا الغالــــــــــــــــــــي
والمنتدى وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بألف خيــــــــــــــــــــر
انشاالله تحقيق الامانــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## فادية (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل  سنة  وانت  طيب  يا روك  *
*كل  سنه  والكل  بخير  وسعادة  ونعمة *​


----------



## حنان شوقى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين وعيد سعيد للجميع * * ربنا يجعلها  سنة حلوى على الجميع  * ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يارب *

*انشالله شهر فرح وخير عليك وعلى كل اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة*​


----------



## toty sefo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*




*

*كل سنه والدنيا كلها بخير  دى اول سنه لى معاكو وباتمنى تكون سنه جميله سعيده على كل الكنيسه يارب سنها يملاها الخير والحب والسلام *​


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 ديسمبر 2009)

في مهــــــــــــــــــد وضيــــــــــــــــــــــع
       في مهد وضيع في بيت صغير ، جاء ابن اللـــه يبحث عن حنان
       مانح الطير عشا وأمانا  لم يكــــن لـــه في الارض مكـــــــــــــان

       لله مجد في أعلى الاعالي ،وعلى الارض فــــــرح وســــــــــلام
       في بيت لحم ولد الرب السامي جاء كالنور في وسط الظــــلام

      يا طفل السماء سيدي المسيح ، لاسمك ياربي أرفـع تسبيحـي
      كيف يافادي ياطفل الميلاد ، أحيا دون حبك ، يخفق في فـــؤادي

      ليتك ياربي تسكن في قلبــي ، تملآني حبا فيه يحلـــــو دربــــي
      اجعل فؤادي منزلا لحبك ، لن يهدأ قلبي الا وسط حضنـــــــــــــــك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_كل سنة وانت   طيب يا روك   وعقبااال   مليون سنة  مع يسوع_​


----------



## نور حياتي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانتو بألف خير يارب
هذي اول سنه لي معاكم وكم اتمنى احتفل بالعيد علنا
واحضر احتفال الكنيسة والقداس
وياااااااارب يكون قريب


----------



## white rose (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة و كل العالم بالف خير

كل سنة و يسوع منور طريقنا و قلوبنا

كل سنة و محبة المسيح و سلامو بكل مكان*


----------



## petit chat (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_كل سنة وانتم جميعا بالف خير فى حضن المسيح _
_دى اول سنة معاكم وان شاء الله مش اخر سنة علشان انا حبيتكم كلكم من غير ما اشوفكم _


----------



## newman_with_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه واحكا اعضاء في جسد الرب يسوع


----------



## marso (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانتو كلكو طيبين


----------



## مريم12 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا روك 
و المنتدى كله بخير
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## ستيفان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وشعب المسيح بخير وبصحة وسعادة ديما بنعمة الرب يسوع*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك


----------



## الروح النارى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الميلاد المجيد مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.
> 
> سلام و نعمة​


 
:36_22_25:


*my - rooook *​ 
*:748pf:*
*كل سنه وانت طيب*​ 
*:36_3_19:*


*وأعضاء المنتدى بصحه وعافيه*

*:15_3_36[1]:مولود المزود يبارك حياتكم :15_3_36[1]:*​ 
*:36_15_15:*​


----------



## ShIc0o0o0 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة و انت طيب 
*​


----------



## maramero (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة و كل الشعب المسيحي بخير*​


----------



## مدحت ناصر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض عليكم وعلينا الايام خير 

 وكل عيد والشعب المسيحى والمصرى بخير وبصحه وسلامه

خادمكم مدحت
 مدحت


----------



## عراقية للموت (12 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانتو بخير ياربي ا نشاالله سنه خير على كل


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة والجميع بخيير وسلام


----------



## +++حنين+++ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير وسعاده وميلاد جديد لحياتنا كلنا​*


----------



## jamil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت الانامل الرقيقه وليباركها الرب وكل عام والعالم اجمع بخير والرب يسوع المسيح يدوم السلام عليها لانه صانع السلام [/size]وليبارك الرب هذا المنتدى وعلى الهيئه المشرفه وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## عروبي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وحب يسوع يجمعنا والجميع بألف خير


----------



## MAJI (16 ديسمبر 2009)

عيد ميلاد مجيد وسنة جديدة مباركة للجميع 

المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وفي الناس المسرة


----------



## حابي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وكل الاقباط في مصر والعالم بخير 
وربنا ينولهم كل آمالهم وامنياتهم 
آمـــــــــين*
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة://
بمناسبة شهر الاعياد اتقدم بالتهنئة الى كل اعضاء المنتدى والمسئولين عن ادارتة وكل عام وانتم بخير:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## No comment (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عام وانتو بخير *

*سنه حلوه على الجميع *​


----------



## jamil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بهذه المناسبه العزيزه على قلب كل مسيحي اتقدم بالتهنئه الى كل مسيحى واقول لهم كل عام وانتم بالف خير بميلاد مخلص العالم سيدنا يسوع المسيح امين


----------



## عراقية للموت (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بمناسبه العيد اقول كل عام والمسيحين بل خير ان شالله


----------



## عراقية للموت (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اقدمكم هذه الصلات    اشكرك ياربي لانك نظرت الى ذلي كنت مريضا فشفيتني  وكنت فقيا فا  غنيتني كيف اجازيك يالهي على الاحسانات التي احسنت بها الي  ليس الا ان ادعو با سمك القدوس واسبح لمر احمك الى الابد


----------



## raffy (22 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى كلة بخير​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت بخير ياروك وكل الاعضاء طيبين
merry christmas
&
 happy new year
​*


----------

